# Espadrilles



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm curious what yall's thoughts are? I just received a pair of natural linen colored ones from www.ropeysoles.com, and I may never change out of them. I could see the look being a bit effeminate, but I believe Hemingway was a fan, amongst others.

They seem an infinitely better option than flip flops as our temps sore upward and onward past 95 degrees. And oh are they comfortable.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Have no idea if Hemingway wore them - wouldn't care if he did. He, apparently, had mental health issues case so, his choice of footwear (if true) could be a reflection of his mental decline.

I think nothing is so likely to make a man look silly as espadrilles - not kiltie loafers, not even crocs. I hate flip flops, but they are MUCH better of a choice for a man than espadrilles. Aside from the fact that they are perceived by 99.5% of the population to be exclusively a woman's shoe - they simply don't look good. I'm not sure in what circumstances I would wear espadrilles in lieu of loafers, Bean bluchers, or camp/canoe mocs - there are so many other casual footwear summer options that look great and don't look like you accidentally put on your wife/girlfriend/sister's shoes.....

They rank even higher than formal pumps for the footwear I am least likely to ever wear.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Haha, if it makes you feel any better, I've reserved them to slipper and dog walking duty


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought only French shopkeepers wore espadrilles. When the weather gets that hot here, I just go barefoot indoors and walk the dog in sneakers early in the morning. But I understand that in the summer in Austin it doesn't cool down much at night so you may be onto something.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

As someone with large feet who can never find shoes, I have to admit I've tried them since you can make the things in any dang size. However, despite the comfort level I'm not a fan and regret them. First, yeah, the effeminate factor....yeah, it doesn't get any better. Plus the things just didn't last. It seemed you get any water on them and the fell apart. I don't know, I always considered them something you had to be more "European" to pull off considering their heritage.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a pretty humorous screed. 

Makes me want to try one on to see what I'm missing!!


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I recently bought some hauraches and I'm digging them. After all, they are in a Beach Boys song....

Now, what does 'naturally made footwear' actually mean?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Have no idea if Hemingway wore them - wouldn't care if he did. He, apparently, had mental health issues case so, his choice of footwear (if true) could be a reflection of his mental decline.


Add to that, his suffering headaches of a type which have driven people to suicide.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't see any reason to worry about where a unisex shoe falls on the gender continuum. In reality, anything you do beyond baggy jeans and a t-shirt is going to be viewed derisively be someone. If we worry about what the sniggering 14 year old mind is going to poke fun at we may as well quit our sartorial pursuits altogether. 

I wore black espadrilles through high school and well into college before changing to boat shoes and have only put off getting another pair because I have too many damn shoes as it is. I would recommend you put yours unashamedly into full rotation.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Nothing wrong with espadrilles. 

Brooks Brothers has promoted them, if that helps set them in context:









(1941)









(1980)

Good as slippers, nice at the beach, probably even decent on a boat (as long as they're wet)...

Toms espadrille-a-likes seem to be having some popularity among the younger set, and you can still get them from French and Spanish manufacturers without too much difficulty.

It's a wide wide world out there... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

I know most men find them effeminate, but they seem fine for running errands. Where they really come in handy, though, is to and from the beach. 

re flip flops: don't. ever. please?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


>


Does anybody under 60 actually find Bogart cool? He always struck me as a scrawny dude with a speech impediment. That outfit makes it look like he antcipated the leisure suit by about 20 years.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Trip English said:


> I wore black espadrilles through high school and well into college before changing to boat shoes and have only put off getting another pair because I have too many damn shoes as it is. I would recommend you put yours unashamedly into full rotation.


 Wow, you obviously move in more rarified cricles than I. Wearing those things in HS would have got me hazed, ostracized, and probably in fights. In college they would have got me ostracized (except maybe by theatre majors) and would have guaranteed GDI status and a reltively solitary existence.

I'm far from 14 and I would still give a friend grief if I saw him wearing those things - it would be for his own good.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

katon said:


> Nothing wrong with espadrilles.
> 
> Brooks Brothers has promoted them, if that helps set them in context:


Brooks is an old company - it's sold all kinds of questionable items over it's history. See e.g., Union Army Uniform Contract and any catalog from the 1970s.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I say Rock em. I've seen worse. If you have the cajones and thick skin then.....


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Are we really talking about generational relevance? I was hearing they were to feminine. I do not remember Bogart and Wayne starring in La cage aux fall .



Epaminondas said:


> Does anybody under 60 actually find Bogart cool? He always struck me as a scrawny dude with a speech impediment. That outfit makes it look like he antcipated the leisure suit by about 20 years.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> Does anybody under 60 actually find Bogart cool? He always struck me as a scrawny dude with a speech impediment. That outfit makes it look like he antcipated the leisure suit by about 20 years.


If Bogart isn't cool, nay, the epitome of cool, I don't want to know what cool is. I don't know about his pictured get up, though.

Go ahead and wear them. Like others have said, chances are that anything about how we dress would be fodder for someone out there.

Epaminondas, I'm wondering what espadrilles ever did to you to deserve such disdain.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know. You've got to draw a line somewhere and I think it's at espadrilles. 

I can see firedancer's point but, again, where do you draw the line? If you have the cajones to wear 5" heels, would you wear them?

You are really working along the edge of confident vs cross-dresser (Yes, I know it's an over-simplification).

Having been around a little, I think espadrilles reek of Don Johnson a la "Miami Vice" which, given the time lag, explains why there are back in semi-fashion now.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

DoghouseReilly said:


> If Bogart isn't cool, nay, the epitome of cool, I don't want to know what cool is.


 He's about as cool as Henry Winkler, i.e., he's invented/manufactured cool - if he hadn't lucked into acting , he would have been a book keeper. He's as intimidating as a Yorkie - sorry your opinion differs.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had no idea espadrilles brought out such strong feelings about so many topics.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> I had no idea espadrilles brought out such strong feelings about so many topics.


I don't beleive (most) (normal) (male) Texans wear espadrilles - I want photographic proof in a public arena.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's a pretty humorous screed.


No screed. One man's opinion. If you want to wear espadrilles, wear 'em. If you want to wear womens' undies, wear 'em. If you want to wear double-knit leisure suits, wear 'em, etc.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Hookem, I'd like to see a fit photo if you don't mind (hope you won't get ragged on too much here). FWIW, I don't think they look effeminate.



C. Sharp said:


> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-C_fBupzurpc/TZ397igHEQI/AAAAAAAA-0o/4vAJ4rTmu98/s1600/esq-14-espadrille-0311-lg.jpg


Thanks for that photo - Bogey is my favourite actor (as you can see from my avatar).


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Like I said, I view them mostly as house shoes (I don't like being barefoot), dog walkers, and perhaps grocery store runners. I could see getting a red or blue pair if I had some great beach trip planned, but I don't.

Ep, it's true, most Texans don't wear espadrilles. But the majority also voted for Rick Perry, wear camo to the mall (well not most but many) and would question my sexuality for belonging to not 1 but multiple clothing fora. If all the croc wearers here converted to espadrilles, you'd not hear complaints from me.'

Also:


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Hookem has a point. As someone who owns a pair of crocs, I will gracefully withdraw from the conversation. Something along the lines of "Let he who is without sin..."


ETA: Incidentally, the croc debate still rages on the non-fashion, gun-oriented boards. Even on the gun boards, the croc is held in much disdain, that is, unless they are camo and then are only moderately suspect. But I digress...


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Really interesting to see the difference between this thread and the similar one from 3 years ago linked below. Personally, I wouldn't do it. But if you can make it work for you, go for it. Like many have said, there are considerably worse things you can wear.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Tradish, I'm not flaming, it's just not my style. That said, how can we even compare a pair of espadrilles to 5" heels? C'mon. In my short life experience Espadrilles have gone in and out of menswear shops a few times now. In fact I know I used to see them at Abercrombie and Fitch before limited bought them, J Crew too. True, they aren't very masculine but most resort wear inspired clothing isn't. Think airy linen (almost see through) mid cut trunks and shorts etc.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Effeminate? 

I would wear those shoes with normal width slacks or jeans (though I don't wear jeans) and not slim. It will give some balance. Slim shirt, slim pants and slim shoes for anyone slim or not is a little too much slim.

You know what, who cares about my opinion. I think Bogart looks very together especially with the signature subliminal lung-cancer provoking pose. 

Anyway, as long as you don't wear them with madras skorts, you're good to go my friend. That goes to all who are in this forum. Just don't you dare post pics of yourself with the said skort-espadrille combo on the "WAYWT". With the exception of course if you are wearing the new BB Social Primer bowtie then you are good to go too. :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Like I said, I view them mostly as house shoes (I don't like being barefoot), dog walkers, and perhaps grocery store runners. I could see getting a red or blue pair if I had some great beach trip planned, but I don't.
> 
> Ep, it's true, most Texans don't wear espadrilles. But the majority also voted for Rick Perry, wear camo to the mall (well not most but many) and would question my sexuality for belonging to not 1 but multiple clothing fora. If all the croc wearers here converted to espadrilles, you'd not hear complaints from me.'
> 
> Also:


LOL. Please don't ever do anything that might get you locked-up when you are dressed like that, or you might find yourself abruptly introduced to a more seamy side of life...Eww! Indeed, I am one of those who would never wear Espadrilles and would recommend that others of the male persuasion just not do so but, must also admit to you that a bit more than 40 years ago, at least a few of us "big, tough" soldier boys tried wearing "Big Mama panty hose to control the leach problems encountered during field operations...not very manly, perhaps, but it worked! I guess I'm inclined to advise, "to each, his own!" :crazy:

PS: A while back a fellow named Marion Wayne was spotted wearing Espadrilles. Originally known as "the Duke," some might be heard more recently referring to him as the Duchess!


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

My gosh this has been a funny post! One of the most enjoyable in a while!!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> Does anybody under 60 actually find Bogart cool? He always struck me as a scrawny dude with a speech impediment. That outfit makes it look like he antcipated the leisure suit by about 20 years.


I don't know if Bogart was "cool," but he was most definitely awesome, worthy of emulation, and generally better than you (or I). And I'm quite a bit south of 60.

That said, these things are something of a relic of a particular time and place. I think that place is generally California or someplace in the Mediterranean and the time is about forty years ago. Maybe if you live in one of those places the time is still now---I wouldn't know. I do know that unless you have Bogart's panache, they're a bit risky. You, in the short jeans up there: not a good look.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I have heard of him. I would post the pic but seeing the "Little Duke" once was to much.



eagle2250 said:


> PS: A while back a fellow named Marion Wayne was spotted wearing Espadrilles. Originally known as "the Duke," some might be heard more recently referring to him as the Duchess!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Titus_A said:


> I don't know if Bogart was "cool," but he was most definitely awesome, worthy of emulation, and generally better than you (or I). And I'm quite a bit south of 60.
> 
> That said, these things are something of a relic of a particular time and place. I think that place is generally California or someplace in the Mediterranean and the time is about forty years ago. Maybe if you live in one of those places the time is still now---I wouldn't know. I do know that unless you have Bogart's panache, they're a bit risky. You, in the short jeans up there: not a good look.


Mediterranean, yes. California? Not that I'm aware of. Of course, I don't get up to the more chi-chi areas around Malibu or Santa Monica very often. They might be popular outside of the Real World.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack Nicholson and Michael Douglas wear them. JFK did too.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I have to agree with Epaminondas on this one. Espadrilles have no place in the collegiate trad style that I think of, regardless of Brooks Brothers. 

To me, they are French peasant shoes to be worn with the Miami Vice look, or in those old Apparel Arts prints where women are strangely scarce  . I know JFK and other swells brought back espadrilles from their fancy vacations on the Riviera, but I bet they didnt roll up to the frat house wearing them.

To each his own, though.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

As much as I like them, I agree they'd never be considered part of the TNSIL canon.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys definitely wore espadrilles at my high school around '82. It was the heyday of the Preppy Handbook, but espadrilles might also have been surfer-ish, or Brit-pop trendy. I remember having a couple of pair, wearing them out too quickly, and going back to Topsiders.

Girls _all_ wore them.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

firedancer said:


> Tradish, I'm not flaming, it's just not my style. That said, how can we even compare a pair of espadrilles to 5" heels? C'mon. In my short life experience Espadrilles have gone in and out of menswear shops a few times now. In fact I know I used to see them at Abercrombie and Fitch before limited bought them, J Crew too. True, they aren't very masculine but most resort wear inspired clothing isn't. Think airy linen (almost see through) mid cut trunks and shorts etc.


firedancer, I wasn't trying to make a cut on you, I was trying to illustrate a point by being purposefully absurd.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

I was considering getting a pair myself (I live in New Orleans, so I can empathize regarding the climate). Tough crowd, lol.


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

It seems now is a bad time to try and look original wearing espadrilles... people will just wonder why you are wearing "no-name" Toms.


----------



## Büchner (Dec 29, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Please don't ever do anything that might get you locked-up when you are dressed like that, or you might find yourself abruptly introduced to a more seamy side of life...Eww!


That's funny!

The only time I ever had an involuntary run-in with the Law (I am currently working as a prosecutor) I was wearing almost the same shoes!
I came out of a fraternity function, dressed in a white ocbd, green gth-chinos and a pair of white espadrilles, just like the ones hookem is wearing, and dead drunk. However, my drunkeness did not stop me from riding my 1930's Adler Bicycle across the Street, just to get arrested by two coppers on parol who also crossed the street. 
They took me to the next Police Station and seemed considerably more amused by my pants, than the shoes. Luckily, I had no run in whatsoever with other "inmates" that day.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

St. Charles Ave. said:


> I was considering getting a pair myself (I live in New Orleans, so I can empathize regarding the climate). Tough crowd, lol.


But, then again, you could wear a necklace of shrunken heads in New Orleans and not really stand out.


----------



## jalyon (Dec 6, 2009)

I say wear them. As some have said, they look pretty much the same as Toms. And though they are much more popular with the XX chromosome set, I don't think twice about seeing a guy in them unless something else about their look raises an eyebrow.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Himself said:


> Guys definitely wore espadrilles at my high school around '82. It was the heyday of the Preppy Handbook, but espadrilles might also have been surfer-ish, or Brit-pop trendy. I remember having a couple of pair, wearing them out too quickly, and going back to Topsiders.
> 
> Girls _all_ wore them.


That must have been right after "Fast Times" came out.

Everyone started to talk like Spicoli and order pizzas in class too!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They look fine to me.



Epaminondas said:


> Have no idea if Hemingway wore them - wouldn't care if he did. He, apparently, had mental health issues case so, his choice of footwear (if true) could be a reflection of his mental decline.
> 
> I think nothing is so likely to make a man look silly as espadrilles - not kiltie loafers, not even crocs. I hate flip flops, but they are MUCH better of a choice for a man than espadrilles. Aside from the fact that they are perceived by 99.5% of the population to be exclusively a woman's shoe - they simply don't look good. I'm not sure in what circumstances I would wear espadrilles in lieu of loafers, Bean bluchers, or camp/canoe mocs - there are so many other casual footwear summer options that look great and don't look like you accidentally put on your wife/girlfriend/sister's shoes.....
> 
> They rank even higher than formal pumps for the footwear I am least likely to ever wear.





Epaminondas said:


> Does anybody under 60 actually find Bogart cool? He always struck me as a scrawny dude with a speech impediment. That outfit makes it look like he antcipated the leisure suit by about 20 years.





Epaminondas said:


> Wow, you obviously move in more rarified cricles than I. Wearing those things in HS would have got me hazed, ostracized, and probably in fights. In college they would have got me ostracized (except maybe by theatre majors) and would have guaranteed GDI status and a reltively solitary existence.
> 
> I'm far from 14 and I would still give a friend grief if I saw him wearing those things - it would be for his own good.





Epaminondas said:


> Brooks is an old company - it's sold all kinds of questionable items over it's history. See e.g., Union Army Uniform Contract and any catalog from the 1970s.





Epaminondas said:


> He's about as cool as Henry Winkler, i.e., he's invented/manufactured cool - if he hadn't lucked into acting , he would have been a book keeper. He's as intimidating as a Yorkie - sorry your opinion differs.





Epaminondas said:


> I don't beleive (most) (normal) (male) Texans wear espadrilles - I want photographic proof in a public arena.





Epaminondas said:


> No screed. One man's opinion. If you want to wear espadrilles, wear 'em. If you want to wear womens' undies, wear 'em. If you want to wear double-knit leisure suits, wear 'em, etc.


 ... feel better about yourself yet? I'm inclined to point out that Cary Grant wore women's undies and, like Bogart, is nonetheless considered manly.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Cary Grant wore women's undies...


 Really? Well, that is a little disappointing. :frown:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I'm inclined to point out that Cary Grant wore women's undies and, like Bogart, is nonetheless considered manly.


Hmm... Anyone else see a problem with that?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


>


Could this be considered the full Cleveland?


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I went to high school on the ******* Riveria, and espadrilles were the shoe of choice for beach wear, fishing, scalloping, crabbing, or going after oysters. They were cheap, comfortable, and would dry out after getting soaked in the Gulf of Mexico. 


As for Bogart, the man bagged Lauren Bacall. Nuff said.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Jovan said:


> I'm inclined to point out that Cary Grant wore women's undies and, like Bogart, is nonetheless considered manly.


Yeah, and so did J. Edgar Hoover so there or rather, never mind. Now to this, a post from The Scariest Country On Earth:



Büchner said:


> The only time I ever had an involuntary run-in with the Law (I am currently working as a prosecutor) I was wearing almost the same shoes!
> I came out of a fraternity function, dressed in a white ocbd, green gth-chinos and a pair of white espadrilles, just like the ones hookem is wearing, and dead drunk. However, my drunkeness did not stop me from riding my 1930's Adler Bicycle across the Street, just to get arrested by two coppers on parol who also crossed the street.


Now nowhere in that do you mention the offense for which you were arrested, but you're writing from Germany so that sorta explains it. As does you saying you're now a prosecutor; of course you are, you're in Germany. Your papers, please.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Really? Well, that is a little disappointing. :frown:





GentlemanGeorge said:


> Hmm... Anyone else see a problem with that?


I don't see the big deal.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I don't see the big deal.


I'm just surprised. I hadn't heard that before.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh my stars - fire up the gay panic alarm posthaste, chaps! There's a pair of slim canvas shoes on our slim leather shoe forum! Breee-oooooo-breeee-oooooooooooo!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

brozek said:


> Oh my stars - fire up the gay panic alarm posthaste, chaps! There's a pair of slim canvas shoes on our slim leather shoe forum! Breee-oooooo-breeee-oooooooooooo!


No one said they were "gay."

They said they were effemanate.

Are YOU saying only gay men are effemanate??

We hope not.

That's what happens when one takes PC too far!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> Could this be considered the full Cleveland?


I had to look that up, funny!!


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> Like I said, I view them mostly as house shoes (I don't like being barefoot), dog walkers, and perhaps grocery store runners. I could see getting a red or blue pair if I had some great beach trip planned, but I don't.
> 
> Ep, it's true, most Texans don't wear espadrilles. But the majority also voted for Rick Perry, wear camo to the mall (well not most but many) and would question my sexuality for belonging to not 1 but multiple clothing fora. If all the croc wearers here converted to espadrilles, you'd not hear complaints from me.'
> 
> Also:


Yeah I like what you got going on there, but you know I can't pull it off down here in the Valley. Hell I wear boat shoes around here and get funny looks. We've already agreed too that the main thing we got going on in this part of the state is too much of the lazy man hunting/fishing shirt ascetic. Maybe I could pull them off down at Padre, but tried that once and the things fell apart pretty quickly on me. Plus at Padre this look would correspond to some of the nationals who vacation there, which may work for them, but just isn't my style.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

After I saw that photo, I'm CONVINCED I would never wear them! But if you want to, go ahead. Just don't be surprised if you get strange looks--the same looks YOU give to those chaps wearing backwards ball caps.

And as for Apparel Arts, JFK, Bogie, Duke--c'mon guys, that's at least fifty years ago.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Seems odd that no one has claimed to have seen and or worn them themselves in France or Spain. I thought our group was a little more nuanced in the ways of world.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


> Seems odd that no one has claimed to have seen and or worn them themselves in France or Spain. I thought our group was a little more nuanced in the ways of world.


Unfortunately, I've only been to France once (and never Spain). I was 15 and took note of things other than the shoes. I'd sure like to go back..and maybe pick up a few pair in different colors!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I think they could look could in certain settings, like say at 11:20 in a dining area with three crazy-ass bar stools, a freshly opened Vac-Steam and a flattened animal thing on the floor, but on second thought, maybe not.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

It would seem that your trip would put you closer to the subject then your detractors. At 15, an interest in shoes when there are so many other distractions would be unusual. I am sure your life's journey will take you places that will enrich your wardrobe and provide fond memories to look back on.



hookem12387 said:


> Unfortunately, I've only been to France once (and never Spain). I was 15 and took note of things other than the shoes. I'd sure like to go back..and maybe pick up a few pair in different colors!


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


> Seems odd that no one has claimed to have seen and or worn them themselves in France or Spain. I thought our group was a little more nuanced in the ways of world.


I live in a coastal city in Spain and I see them fairly often here, though less so in my part of town. Some of the older, and dapper, men here seem fond of them, and wear them casually with cotton or linen trousers, patterned shirt, and open weave jackets, some of which are a local unstructured type called a teba. The younger guys here are either the "little blue men" type (to use Mamet's phrase), or dress like they are coming from a Meth party, and of these that I see wearing Espadrilles few aren't on their way to the beach.

Nonetheless, people must buy them because they are for sale in every shoe shop here, the most notable brand selling for something like 70 euro.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

It's all situational. I wouldn't wear these whatchamacallits in most of Texas (except Austin), Kansas (except Lawrence), or NYC -- my old and current haunts -- but I've seen the Italian mobster types (pre and post sopranos) -- guys none of us would mess with -- wearing them in their boys clubs where the cigar smoke wafts into the street along with the Sinatra music, here in Brooklyn. 

I wish men would wear them instead of flops.


----------



## eris (Mar 31, 2008)

Just got my pair from the same place as hookem... love em. But strictly for indoor wear!


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> It's all situational. I wouldn't wear these whatchamacallits in most of Texas (except Austin), Kansas (except Lawrence), or NYC -- my old and current haunts -- but I've seen the Italian mobster types (pre and post sopranos) -- guys none of us would mess with -- wearing them in their boys clubs where the cigar smoke wafts into the street along with the Sinatra music, here in Brooklyn.
> 
> I wish men would wear them instead of flops.


Joe, is it possible you're thinking of canvas deck shoes, or Decks as they used to call them in Bensonhurst? I remember all the "social club" guys wearing them, too, but I would be surprised to find they were espadrilles.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm just surprised. I hadn't heard that before.


IIRC, what he wore were the equivalent of modern men's cycling shorts.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Benson said:


> Joe, is it possible you're thinking of canvas deck shoes, or Decks as they used to call them in Bensonhurst? I remember all the "social club" guys wearing them, too, but I would be surprised to find they were espadrilles.


No, I may also have seen canvas deck shoes, but I've definitely seen espadrilles -- very "feminine" looking on most male feet -- on these guys. I remember noting the fact as an odd detail....a very deeply ingrained habit of mine.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Benson said:


> Joe, is it possible you're thinking of canvas deck shoes, or Decks as they used to call them in Bensonhurst? I remember all the "social club" guys wearing them, too, but I would be surprised to find they were espadrilles.


Sperry Striper slip-ons.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I'm going to get a pair just to piss everyone off here. :devil:


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Sperry Striper slip-ons.


Yes, but more the cheap-o street-vendor variety. A summer staple in a number of NYC ethnic enclaves. Sperrys are bit too 'mericani for people in the neighborhood, though I can't say whether this is still the case.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, espadrilles I think. They looked tres european. Very ironically feminine on those guys, which made gave the shoes a perversely menacing appearance (unlike sperrys and deck shoes), which i'm sure hookem is going for.

Honestly I'd wear stuff like that if my feet weren't so incredibly wide.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Once, long ago and far from Texas, one of my college roommates and I attended a Master's Tea, and he - my roommate - ended up leaving the tea with a very cute girl from Spain. Why? She noticed that my roommate was wearing the same kind of espadrilles everyone in her hometown wore, and the resulting pang of familiarity caused her to strike up a conversation with him.

I would continue wearing the espadrilles, hookem. You never know which cute young person from Spain or the south of France, lately of Austin TX, may spot them!


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank You. I think you made my convoluted point that these are not some kind of oddity but the norm in a different part of the world. 70 Euros seems expensive though, I remember ones being much cheaper.



Benson said:


> I live in a coastal city in Spain and I see them fairly often here, though less so in my part of town. Some of the older, and dapper, men here seem fond of them, and wear them casually with cotton or linen trousers, patterned shirt, and open weave jackets, some of which are a local unstructured type called a teba. The younger guys here are either the "little blue men" type (to use Mamet's phrase), or dress like they are coming from a Meth party, and of these that I see wearing Espadrilles few aren't on their way to the beach.
> 
> Nonetheless, people must buy them because they are for sale in every shoe shop here, the most notable brand selling for something like 70 euro.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

^ 70 euros is for the "most notable brand". I wonder how much the cheap ones are. We can get them here for a little under $30 from ropeysoles.com.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

DoghouseReilly said:


> ^ 70 euros is for the "most notable brand". I wonder how much the cheap ones are. We can get them here for a little under $30 from ropeysoles.com.


Yes, 70 euros is quite expensive, but consider that this includes VAT, which is 19%, I think. Other brands are less than half that (if one buys online, cheaper still), but don't last more than a season and a half, even if one is not especially hard on shoes.

It used to be that Spain was known for its shoemaking. Consider that Camper is a Spanish company whose shoes used to be made here, and made very well, regardless of their aesthetics. Now most of what I see in the shops is trash, equivalent to Aldo in the states. There is a brand that stands out, though, Carmina, which I imagine many have heard of on the other forum. They are at the same price point as Alden (when you consider the conversion rate), but I find Carmina's lasts more elegant than Alden's, perhaps with better finishing, too, though I couldn't supply much in the way of proof of this.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

DoghouseReilly said:


> ^ 70 euros is for the "most notable brand". I wonder how much the cheap ones are. We can get them here for a little under $30 from ropeysoles.com.


 My understanding was that you could still find them for just a few euros in Spain or France, though clearly not the top branded ones.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> I don't beleive (most) (normal) (male) Texans wear espadrilles - I want photographic proof in a public arena.


 So to summarize - in the course of one thread you have insulted -Ernest Hemmingway -Humphrey Bogart -Brooks Brothers and -anyone who you dont consider a "normal male" Texan.  Well done Sir.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Epaminondas has a reputation for level-headed commentary. He's a valued member of the forum and we'd be intellectually impoverished were he to withdraw his wisdom from these discussions.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

And you can uncross your fingers now.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

bd79cc said:


> Once, long ago and far from Texas, one of my college roommates and I attended a Master's Tea, and he - my roommate - ended up leaving the tea with a very cute girl from Spain. Why? She noticed that my roommate was wearing the same kind of espadrilles everyone in her hometown wore, and the resulting pang of familiarity caused her to strike up a conversation with him.
> 
> I would continue wearing the espadrilles, hookem. You never know which cute young person from Spain or the south of France, lately of Austin TX, may spot them!


I believe hookem is already spoken for...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That doesn't mean he couldn't chat up said cute young person so long as he remains a gentleman and keeps his hands to himself.


----------

